# Rust-Oleum NeverWet Liquid Repelling Treatment



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I think Jack got a demo of this product this week. Coming soon at Homedepot I hope.

NeverWet is a superhydrophobic treatment that dramatically repels water, mud, ice and other liquids. This revolutionary new class of coatings cause water to form nearly perfect spheres, which roll off the surface keeping items dry and clean. It is suitable for use on metal, wood, aluminum, galvanized metal, PVC, concrete, masonry, asphalt, vinyl siding, fiberglass, canvas, most plastics and more.

http://youtu.be/_4PShebMF4Y


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

The stuff we saw in that same category here a few weeks ago was $540 a gallon. I can't picture rustoleum putting something out at that price point.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like that stuff with the nano technology. I can definitely find some fun uses for it if it's not priced astronomically high.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sounds cool Edgar. But are you sure it's okay to be "superhydrophobic"? Doesn't sound very PC to me. :huh:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Everything sounds better if you put the word super in front of it...
superhydrophobic
Superglue 
Superman 
superduper
superantispyware
supersmashbros
Supermariobros
supersean
superpainttalk.com (the name of my new forum)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am totally putting this stuff on my work shoes so overspray wipe or falls off once the price comes down.

Whenever I think I am not painting and doing office work, I will spray my regular clothes as well since I still get paint on them.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RH said:


> Sounds cool Edgar. But are you sure it's okay to be "superhydrophobic"? Doesn't sound very PC to me. :huh:


It's all about selling the product. I wonder what the price would be for this coating, very similar to Ultra Ever Dry.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice. Wish they had it for sale already, could be using it right now.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That is a wicked cool video! Heck, it might even revolutionize the paint industry. Might be hard to paint over with water based paint though.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

It comes in spray cans is a 2 part kit.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This technology is similar to the Lotusan Paint.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

they selling this yet anywhere?

Edit: Found it I think.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Ole...rpose-Spray-Kit-274232/204216476#.UbPe-azeDBI


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> they selling this yet anywhere?
> 
> Edit: Found it I think.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Stops-Rust-18-oz-NeverWet-Multi-Purpose-Spray-Kit-274232/204216476#.UbPe-azeDBI


 Cool, thanks man. I want some of this stuff.


----------

